

Bittorrent Sync Secret: NJDU6IRJTUM5YF24XQVXTY6X43WC3RKX - everettForth

This is just an experiment.
======
andymoe
keyboard cat heading your way... EDIT: not sure it's working :/

~~~
sas
Hm, NJDU6IRJTUM5YF24XQVXTY6X43WC3RKX should work but if not, why not add a
different shared secret here?

~~~
andymoe
The original works now. It just took a while after I turned on the search DHT
option. Also, perhaps I'll rejoin the fun when I get home from the office ;-)

